# Walnut top kids table



## ejo4041 (Mar 30, 2014)

I already posted this in the /r/woodworking on reddit, but figured most of the members here probably don't frequent that.

Walnut top with cherry apron and legs. Walnut was from someone's cull pile I bought at an auction. Was not great quality. Cupped, warped, lots of sap wood. Ended up with 2/4 top, started with 4/4. Looks really cool though. I used polyacrylic on this piece. I really like that compared to regular polyurethane. Dries in 1-2 hours and doesn't stink up the whole shop.

It was a fun build, didn't take too long. I built it for one of our friends who has a 2 year old. When I was delivering it, they asked if I would make them a kitchen table :-)

One of the legs looks to be spalted. I had never seen spalted cherry in real life before, only in pictures. I may try to make some with all the scraps I have. Would definitely make some cool call blanks.

http://i.Rule #2/s60lJ6N.jpg 
http://i.Rule #2/GVJtMj5.jpg 
http://i.Rule #2/PfNHQ91.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/5VaasLU.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 30, 2014)

I like what you did putting the sapwood in the top like that. Nice table, looks to be well made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice table

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ejo4041 (Mar 30, 2014)

hobbit-hut said:


> I like what you did putting the sapwood in the top like that. Nice table, looks to be well made.



Thanks! I really hate to see wood go to waste.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice table!


----------

